# Air in the hydraulics



## RunningLate (May 18, 2013)

I have a 2003 Farm Pro 24/20. 2wd. Bearings went out on accessory drive, replaced them. Hydraulic pump shaft chewed up. Replaced hydraulic pump with a new one. Now developing air in hydraulic reservoir tank. Foaming and pushing fluid out fill vent cap at high RPMs. Replaced O ring on intake side of pump, checked filter and cleaned sock. Checked solid steel line, no leaks. Could this be the devertor valve bad? Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks Running Late


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

dont know about your tractor as owner of sevarl tractors and back hoe sounds like cheap grade of fluid had same problem many times changed to tsc or costal best grade end of foaming problrm cheap unervisal tractor fluid well known for this problem hope this helps good day


----------

